# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Экспорт и иностранные контрагенты учет в 1с

## avddev

Тема не новая, но вопрос остался может кто делал. При экспорте в Казахстан у контрагента есть РНН (ИНН по нашему) и соответственно расчетный счет с другой классификацией. Вопрос как не используя редактирование сделать так чтобы все это адекватно вставало в печатные формы документов (счет фактура, ТОРГ 12, ТТН). Вопрос актуален наверно для всех конфигураций (думал что УПП и комплексная работают нормально с иностранцами но попробовал то же самое)

----------


## avddev

> вот прочитай тута
> 
> http://juvelirnye-izdeliya.ru/


Модераторам: данное сообщение реклама и прочий мусор. Данный юзер занимается флудом.

----------

Генчик (08.02.2012)

----------


## Генчик

согласен с avddev почитай там

----------

